# Muscle bulk diet plan!! Help and advice appreciated



## Jonny wrath1 (Aug 12, 2010)

hi guys im 22 5ft 9 and 160pounds and am wanting to get up to a good 185pounds over a good few months im a semi pro wrestler who trains often but have never really stuck to a solid diet my daily diet contains at the moment is

morning

weetabix with semi milk

3boiled eggs 2toast with butter

snack

nutrigain bar/50grams of cashews

lunch

60grams of tuna on two slices of bread/protein shake

workout(which is one muscle a day example chest one day arms the next.

before main meal

2 battered/breaded fish portions/ protein shake


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

thats half your meals?

4 out of 6 to 8 get some protein powder in you alos plenty of milk through out the day

see some of the other diets in the diet section


----------

